# Radon Urban 2015 - Trekking



## schummi (26. August 2014)

Erstmal viel Lob für das Design der neuen Seite. Ich habe eine Frage zu der Sunset Serie.

Wird es auch ein Rohloff Bike geben?

Zur Rahmengröße. Schade, dass es keinen 54cm Rahmen gibt. Bei einer Größe von 180cm (81cm Schrittlänge) zähle ich mich doch größentechnisch eigentlich zum Normbürger. Einen 54cm Rahmen könnte ich dann ungetestet bestellen.

Eure Rahmen gibt es aber nur in 52cm, dann wohl mehr sportlich für mich, oder 56cm, dann wohl mehr komfortabel für mich. Um das zu entscheiden, muß man aber leider bei Euch vorbeischauen, und das zu testen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich der einzige bin, der diese Entscheidungsschwierigkeit hat?


----------



## Dragamor (3. September 2014)

Hj
Mit den Rohloff Trekking Rad würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. September 2014)

Hi,

vielen Dank für das positive Feedback. Wir können derzeit leider noch nicht alle 2015er Bikes online stellen - es werden also noch weitere Modelle dazu kommen. 

Ein Rohloff Trekkingrad wird es auch 2015 wieder geben, sobald es in Bonn eintrifft und fotografiert werden kann, werden wir es schnellstmöglich online stellen und über unsere Kanäle kommunizieren. Einzelheiten zu diesem Modell kann ich leider noch nicht verraten - da ist also noch ein wenig Geduld gefragt 

Bzgl. der Rahmengröße: Man kann natürlich viel in der Theorie über diverse Rahmengrößen und auch deren Einteilung grübeln. Das sicherste und auch beste ist aber nach wie vor eine Probefahrt mit dem entsprechenden Bike, zu unterschiedlich sind persönliche Vorlieben bzgl. Fahrverhalten sowie Arm- und Beinlänge. Falls du/Ihr zwischen zwei Größen schwankt: man kann die Bikes bis zu einem gewissen Grad durch kostengünstige Anpassungen auf seine Vorlieben umbauen - z.B. durch einen kürzeren/längeren Vorbau oder auch einer anderen Sattelstütze/Sitzposition.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## schummi (3. September 2014)

Danke Andi für die erfreuliche Antwort. Dann bin ich mal gespannt. Wenn das Rohloff Bike ein Sunset 10 + mit Rock Shox Gabel + Gates Carbon Drive wäre, würde ich im Dreieck springen  und sofort nach Bonn fahren und eins mitnehmen.


----------



## Dragamor (3. September 2014)

schummi schrieb:


> Danke Andi für die erfreuliche Antwort. Dann bin ich mal gespannt. Wenn das Rohloff Bike ein Sunset 10 + mit Rock Shox Gabel + Gates Carbon Drive wäre, würde ich im Dreieck springen  und sofort nach Bonn fahren und eins mitnehmen.


 
Das wäre was.


----------



## fub (25. September 2014)

@Radon-Bikes hallo zusammen, wird es einen Nachfolger für das Skill 8.5 geben? Also ein Alltagsrad mit Schutzblechen, Nabendynamo, Nabenschaltung und Starrgabel im Preisbereich bis/um 1000€?
War beim Letzten Modell leider zu langsam..


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. September 2014)

fub schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes hallo zusammen, wird es einen Nachfolger für das Skill 8.5 geben? Also ein Alltagsrad mit Schutzblechen, Nabendynamo, Nabenschaltung und Starrgabel im Preisbereich bis/um 1000€?
> War beim Letzten Modell leider zu langsam..


Hallo fub, 
ja, solche Räder wird es auch wieder geben, allerdings werden sie erst zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt präsentiert. 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## Dragamor (12. November 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> vielen Dank für das positive Feedback. Wir können derzeit leider noch nicht alle 2015er Bikes online stellen - es werden also noch weitere Modelle dazu kommen.
> 
> ...


 
Hj

Kommt denn wirklich noch eines oder wurde das gestrichen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. November 2014)

Hallo Dragamor,

ja, es wird definitiv auch für 2015 ein Rohloff Rad geben, ein bisschen Geduld noch, dann wird es hier auch präsentiert.

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## Dragamor (12. November 2014)

Danke


----------



## Dragamor (5. Februar 2015)

Eigentlich nicht so mein Ding zu "nerfen" aber ich wäre ja schon gespannt auf das Rohloff Radl wenn es denn kommen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. Februar 2015)

Dragamor schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht so mein Ding zu "nerfen" aber ich wäre ja schon gespannt auf das Rohloff Radl wenn es denn kommen würde.



"Nerven" oder "nachhaken" ist immer erlaubt  In der Tat sind wir mit der Vorstellung einzelner Urban-/Trekkingmodelle leicht in Verzug, da uns bis dato noch keine Fotomuster vorliegen. Sobald etwas eintrudelt, werden wir es direkt kommunizieren und online stellen. Ich hake auch noch einmal bei unseren Produktmanagern nach um einen angepeilten Produktions- bzw. Lieferzeitraum in Erfahrung zu bringen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. Februar 2015)

UPDATE: 

Das TCS Rohloff wird (voraussichtlich) Mitte März verfügbar sein.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## mosen__ (2. März 2015)

Moin Andi, 

schon etwas neues damit wir evtl. das "voraussichtlich" aus dem Wege schaffen können? 
Das Sunset Supreme ist ja leider bei der Lieferbarkeit auch kein Highlight  Ich würde mich über eine etwas konkretere Aussage freuen und evtl. schon ein paar Specs. wir z.B. Gates Riemen etc. Ich brauche UNBEDINGT ein neues Rad und würde mich evtl. hinreißen lassen noch kurz zu warten. 

Gruß Marco


----------

